# Keyless remote program procedure



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, think I originally posted this in the wrong area (Sentra), anyway...

97 Altima. Replaced damaged remote. Followed procedure and can never get the lights to flash. Locked all doors using driver side door latch. No good. Locked all doors using driver side power lock. No good. Inserting and removing key from ignition cylinder completely. No rush. If lights never flash, how can I even get into programming mode? Don't really care about the remote now...just want the lights to flash first so I know that I can get it into programming mode! Any ideas? Reset car battery? Check fuses? Procedure I followed as detailed below:

FCC ID # (BACK OF REMOTE) : 
KOBUTA3T or KOBUTA37
CANADA: 1983 101 754

1. Close and lock all doors with the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch.

2. Insert key into ignition and remove it from the ignition key cylinder at least six times within 10 seconds. Your Hazard Lamps will flash if you have performed this step successfully. ( Withdraw key completely from ignition cylinder each time ) . If this procedure is performed too fast, system will not enter programming mode.

3. Insert key into the ignition cylinder and turn to the ACC position.

4. Within 5 seconds, push ANY button on the keyless remote. Your Hazard Lamps should flash. ( Do not press the button more than one time in the above step). If the button is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful.

5. If there are any remaining remotes (including the old ones), unlock then lock all doors using the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch and within 5 seconds, push ANY button on the next remote. Your Hazard Lamps should flash. Repeat this step for each keyless remote (including any existing keyless remotes).

6. Turn the key to the OFF position, remove keys from the ignition, unlock doors using the driver’s side power lock/unlock switch and open the driver side door.


If these instructions work for others, then I am happy to be of help. I just wish I could get it to work for myself...


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

You think I could install the same system in a 95 altima?


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

Only if it came with a keyless entry system from the factory. Otherwise, it may be cheaper to go with an aftermarket system. My problem was getting the replacement remote for the factory system to program.


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

***SOLUTION AND TIPS HERE***

Got it working. I just had to find the sweet spot where the key sensor registers that a key is inserted. Before going off and doing the insert/remove key from the ignition six times, go ahead and test to see if the key sensor chime works. Open the door and insert the key into the ignition cylinder. If there is a chime, then it works. If not, then wiggle it around until you hit the sweet spot where you hear the chime. I found it by turning the key slightly towards you (direction all the way away from on) as I was inserting and removing the key into the ignition cylinder. Once I figured out the sweet spot, I did the insert/remove key six times that is listed in the procedure and got the lights to flash. Once in program mode, just push one of the buttons on the remote within five seconds and hold it for a second til the lights flash again. Bingo. Now I have keyless again. Hope this helps those that can't get into program mode (lights flashing).


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

oh, thank you much


----------



## bschoe5 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, I just want to confirm that if I program a remote that I have to reprogram all of them or else any remotes that I didn't reprogram would no longer work on the car. Is that correct? Thanks


----------

